#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Mechanical Engineering Notes >  >  Parametric representation of synthetic curves free pdf note free download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes

## rishu_mishra

*Introduction:

Description:*

  	The following list shows most of the synthetic curve that are used in CAD/CAM system for part design and modeling.
1. Hermite Cubic Splines
2. Bezier Curves: cubic curve with four control points.





  Similar Threads: Introduction of matlab free lecture note free download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Boundary representation in solid modeling free pdf download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Piece wise Bezier curves lecture notes free download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Parametric representation of analytical curve free lecture notes free downloads, Computer Aided Design pdf notes Parametric continuity condition free lecture note download, Computer Aided Design pdf notes

----------

